# Capping windows with coil stock



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Wrapping is probably a more permanent solution. Can't say that I have seen a brown wrap with a white window.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

We just finished a brown wrap on white HiMark 500 windows a couple days ago. Looks nice, but colors schemes are always going to be personal preference... I'll see if I can get a pic. 
+1 on capping, just make sure that it is done properly or it can cause more harm than good. Replacement with a pvc or composite trim is an option as well, but it will be pricier. Either way is better than having to repaint your wood every few years.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

HomeSealed said:


> Either way is better than having to repaint your wood every few years.


I don’t know about that, there still are many consumers out there that prefer the rich beauty that you can only get with wood.

Just because something’s easier or offers less maintenance doesn’t automatically make it better.

I own a brake and will use it if that’s what they want but I prefer the restoration of old details over cover up any day. Fortunately (for me) most of my customers feel the same way too.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

kwikfishron,

I agree 100%. Capping is a poor substitute for the look of wood, however, most folks are tired or painting and rot repairs. We get people that ask up to cap everything.

I don't even like doing it but they insist sometimes.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> I don’t know about that, there still are many consumers out there that prefer the rich beauty that you can only get with wood.
> 
> Just because something’s easier or offers less maintenance doesn’t automatically make it better.
> 
> I own a brake and will use it if that’s what they want but I prefer the restoration of old details over cover up any day. Fortunately (for me) most of my customers feel the same way too.


Actually that is why I mentioned the PVC/composite options like Azek, etc. PVC brickmold has the exact same profile as wood, but will never rot. Now when you are talking about some of these gorgeous 100year old homes with ornate crown on the fascias, etc, I agree that should not be touched. Can't say the same about a 1400 sq ft ranch built in 1967 though. If a home was designed with beauty in mind, preserve it. If it was designed with utility and efficiency in mind, then improve it in those areas.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> Actually that is why I mentioned the PVC/composite options like Azek, etc. PVC brickmold has the exact same profile as wood, but will never rot. Now when you are talking about some of these gorgeous 100year old homes with ornate crown on the fascias, etc, I agree that should not be touched. Can't say the same about a 1400 sq ft ranch built in 1967 though. If a home was designed with beauty in mind, preserve it. If it was designed with utility and efficiency in mind, then improve it in those areas.


Well said.


----------



## Window Advisor (May 30, 2012)

Is the siding on the house wood? 

I don't think it's a great look to have aluminum capped windows right next to wood siding. Plus if you have to paint the house, probably not that big a deal to paint the window trims while painting the rest of the house.

If you have vinyl siding I would cap the exterior trims.


----------

